# Guess your best



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Some not so common snakes in private collections. Can you identify them.

Some un-common snakes seen in the USA...guess what they are...
1









1A









2









3









4









5









6









7


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

4 looks like Natrix natrix?:lol2:
5 Acanthophis woolf queensland death adder?

6 is african right, but the species escapes me, its on the tip of my tounge though

7 Porthidium nasutus

if I got one right il be happy, they are pretty random guesses


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> 4 looks like Natrix natrix?:lol2:
> 5 Acanthophis woolf queensland death adder?
> 
> 6 is african right, but the species escapes me, its on the tip of my tounge though
> ...


That would be one bad ass Naxtrix if it was..:lol2:
5 you have the Genus correct...

Nothing from Africa


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Ooop's I forgot one:

8


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

8 is _Notechis _sp.? And is 7 _Hypnale_ sp.?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Rikki said:


> 8 is _Notechis _sp.? And is 7 _Hypnale_ sp.?


8 correct, a western Aus, species of Tiger Snake.

7 No not Hypnale, very good try though.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

is the first snake Naja samarensis?

is 7 Ovophis species?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> is the first snake Naja samarensis?
> 
> is 7 Ovophis species?


1 is Correct, One of 7 specimens of the Samar Cobra in the USA :2thumb:

7 is NOT Ovophis


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

2. Coastal Taipan, Oxyuranus s. scutellatus

3. King Brown, Pseudechis australis

6. Coral Cobra, Aspidelaps lubricus

7. Trimeresurus borneensis hatchling

Edit: Changing my number 7 guess to a hatchling Calloselsma rhodastoma after seeing the bright yellow tail.....


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> 2. Coastal Taipan, Oxyuranus s. scutellatus
> 
> 3. King Brown, Pseudechis australis
> 
> ...


2 is a Coastal Taipan
3 is a King Brown
6 is a Coral Cobra
7 is wrong both guesses


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's what we have so far:

1. Naja samarensis, Samar Cobra
2. Oxyuranus scutellatus, Coastal Taipan
3. Pseudechis australis, King Brown
4. Unknown so far
5. Unknown so far
6. Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus, Coral Cobra
7. Unknown so far
8. Notechis scutatus, Western subspecies of Tiger Snake, one of the Island forms

Here's another of the Coastal Taipan. This image is a "dead give away" A stunner of a specimen :flrt:


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Nothing from Africa


Isnt _Aspidelaps lubricus_ African??


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

7 is botrops caribbaeus I looked for these in the caribbean


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

And I think 5 is Acanthophis pyrrhus, haven't a clue on 4


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

4. Tiger Snake _Notechis scutatus
_5. Death Adder _Acanthophis antarcticus
_
last one ????


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Isnt _Aspidelaps lubricus_ African??


thats what I thought, it was the snake I was thinking of but couldnt remember the name, but when Al said it wasnt from Africa it threw me cos I thought they were.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Isnt _Aspidelaps lubricus_ African??


Sorry mate, I made a mistake, you're right...they are from Africa. :whistling2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> 7 is botrops caribbaeus I looked for these in the caribbean


Correct mate! :2thumb: Those where just captive born a few weeks ago...

#5 Is A. pyrrhus, Desert Death Adder


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's what we have so far:

1. Naja samarensis, Samar Cobra
2. Oxyuranus scutellatus, Coastal Taipan
3. Pseudechis australis, King Brown
4. Unknown so far
5. Acanthophis pyrrhus, Desert Death Adder
6. Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus, Coral Cobra
7. Bothrops caribbaeus, St. Lucia Island Lancehead.
8. Notechis scutatus, Western subspecies of Tiger Snake, one of the Island forms


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

number four Tropidechis sp?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, you are correct :no1: Tropidoechis carinatus

A not so common snakebite villan but certainly a medically significant elapid of Australia. A young girl was bitten by one of these "innocent looking, grass snake mimics" and was paralyzed for 8 months, despite a large quanity of Tiger Snake A/V. There are some very serious presynaptic neurotoxins present that may or may not be neutralized by Notechis A/V. This is why I was really keeping a respectful distance when photographing it. 

Yes, we messed around with the "Inland Taipans" too. They were rather boring and bland, typically not difficult to handle at all. Terry said the Coastals then the PGN Taipans were the most difficult to work and I could see what he ment. They will be in the to be released video.

These very rare specimens are off exhibit at Reptile Gardens in Rapid City South Dakota. I wish to personally Terry Philip, Curator for spending his day off with me and allowing up-close and personal access to these seldom seen gems. Stay tuned for my YouTube video of my visit.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

oh please say you've done some vids with the coral cobra!!!!


----------



## mele2511 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmm and i was going to say a corn snake :lol:


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Viperkeeper said:


> Some not so common snakes in private collections. Can you identify them.
> 
> Some un-common snakes seen in the USA...guess what they are...
> 
> ...


5 is a Death Adder?
7 is a Copperhead?


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

"1 is Correct, One of 7 specimens of the Samar Cobra in the USA "

I would love to make this only 6.......

rather eye catching, what ?????


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> 5 is a Death Adder?
> 7 is a Copperhead?


5 is correct, which one?

7 , no not close


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

5)
Desert Death Adder
Acanthophis pynhus 
I think

Harry


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> 5)
> Desert Death Adder
> Acanthophis pynhus
> I think
> ...


 

Correct (except for spelling, which I can't do off the top of my head too)

Pyrrus?

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I know very little about venomous snakes, but some of those are amazing especially the coral cobra.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Hi Al,
I would just like to take this opportunity to say thanks for the you tube videos, I really enjoy watching them :notworthy:


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

kettykev said:


> Hi Al,
> I would just like to take this opportunity to say thanks for the you tube videos, I really enjoy watching them :notworthy:


Same with me.
Thank you very much - have learened a lot of things from you.

Harry


----------



## Bonethrasher (Oct 23, 2009)

Is number 7 a Bothrops?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Bonethrasher said:


> Is number 7 a Bothrops?


 
Yes, it is a Bothrops


----------



## Bonethrasher (Oct 23, 2009)

Bothrops Atrox maybe?


----------



## Bonethrasher (Oct 23, 2009)

Ah crap! Didn´t see the correct answer until now! Haha, i thought i was the first to go for Bothrops.


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

Viperkeeper said:


> Ooop's I forgot one:
> 
> 8
> image


WOW its head looks a bit like a skinks head.


----------

